# Fire up Little Cottonwood tonight



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I assume lightning started this high above the cliffs tonight. Thankfully a quick downpour came shortly after it was started.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

yes, it was a lightning strike. that one will still burn tomorrow. the tree will likely fall and be put out by heli drops.


----------

